# Nuggets Gameplan Long-Term or Short-Term?



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

As Nuggets fans, what do you guys want to do. Your stuck in an interesting position where I think you can afford to do both....and it would involve trading Melo. I think this suggestion is significantly better than the garbage that has been proposed for you guys, however.

The trade would involve the Pistons and Knicks. You would give up Carmelo Anthony, Nene and Kenyon Martin but would recieve Chauncey Billups, Zach Randolph, Tayshaun Prince and Antonio McDyess. The Pistons would get Melo, Martin, Nene and $3 million from the Knicks. The Knicks would get Rasheed Wallace, Aaron Affallo and the Pistons 29th pick.

Although you guys give up a very young franchise player which I think is not the best decision, you get back a 25 year old Zach Randolph that could fit the bill playing next to seasoned professionals. You guys would definately be in a position to contend for a title and still have Randolph, Prince and JR Smith to rebuild with when the older guys decline.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

good luck trying to sell that to anyone in here... i'd suggest a horrible trade for the knicks... but wait they don't have anybody worth a damn


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

This would give the Nuggets a core rotation of:

C: Camby/Hunter
PF: Z. Randolph/McDyess/Najera
SF: Prince/Kleiza
SG: Iverson/Smith
PG: Billups/Carter/Atkins

That's still a lot of sheer talent in the starting lineup, and I'd certainly love to see Billups in a Nuggets uniform. I can stomach the thought of trading Anthony, but the probable deal-killer in this for me is Randolph. His presence alone would make a running game inadvisable. A front line of Camby and Zach would mean very little in the way of man defense in the paint. If there any way to do this deal that involved passing on Randolph and keeping Nene, you might have me sold.

Still, I've heard far worse ideas involving the Nuggets...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like that 3-way....

Denver gets a win-now supporting cast. The best A.I. has ever had. They all work pretty well with him as well. A.I. and Billups can both control the ball, and give it to whoever has the bucket. Plenty of solid role-players. 

My Pistons get young talent, and a new face of the franchise. We need new blood badly. Still a competitive playoff team.

New York dumps Z-Bo, which they have to love. They also get a damn good roleplayer for D'Antoni's system, and a pick in a very deep draft.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Why would you run the ball? Your doing that right now, with players adept at doing so and it still is not working. Besides, you don't bring in the Detriot Pistons to run the basketball. Randolph is no stalwart at defense but that is what a team is for. Besides, your frontcourt was not stopping anyone before anyway.

P.S., Camby's shot blocking nullifies Zach's weak defense.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Camby isn't much a man-defender though. He prides himself now in swatting shots and grabbing boards, but he doesn't keep tight on his man. He can make up for some of Zach's bone-head decisions, but it isn't a complete front-court. McDyess will log heavy minutes.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> Camby isn't much a man-defender though. He prides himself now in swatting shots and grabbing boards, but he doesn't keep tight on his man. He can make up for some of Zach's bone-head decisions, but it isn't a complete front-court. McDyess will log heavy minutes.


Well McDyess still can log big minutes and the Nuggets would still have Linas Kleiza. Defensively, they really do not lose much and still gain a respectable low post scorer.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> good luck trying to sell that to anyone in here... i'd suggest a horrible trade for the knicks... but wait they don't have anybody worth a damn


What don't you like about this trade?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Well McDyess still can log big minutes and the Nuggets would still have Linas Kleiza. Defensively, they really do not lose much and still gain a respectable low post scorer.


They definitely become a better team, especially defensively.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

TwinkieFoot said:


> What don't you like about this trade?


the nuggets cant trade melo and get back equal talent. Randolph doesn't play any D. The Nuggets would still be short a wing player that could guard a Manu, or a Kobe...and the team just gets older. There is nothing to like about the trade. There is no reason the Nuggets should trade Melo when they have a former Defensive player of the year and superstar with an expiring salary to trade.
The older guys are on the block- if the pistons are interested in Camby or AI maybe, but the Melo rumors are all just smoke. We dont even know who started them. A reporter? Kiki? Dumars? Karl and Melo's agent says it isn't legit and the front office isn't even commenting. 
The Nuggets would be retarded to trade away the starting forward for Team USA.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Well McDyess still can log big minutes and the Nuggets would still have Linas Kleiza. Defensively, they really do not lose much and still gain a respectable low post scorer.



Defensively the frontcourt gets significantly worse. They trade away their best 2 interior man defenders, and get a matador in return. 

However the perimeter defense gets substantially better with the additions of Prince and Billups, so there are trade-offs to consider.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> the nuggets cant trade melo and get back equal talent. Randolph doesn't play any D. The Nuggets would still be short a wing player that could guard a Manu, or a Kobe...and the team just gets older. There is nothing to like about the trade. There is no reason the Nuggets should trade Melo when they have a former Defensive player of the year and superstar with an expiring salary to trade.
> The older guys are on the block- if the pistons are interested in Camby or AI maybe, but the Melo rumors are all just smoke. We dont even know who started them. A reporter? Kiki? Dumars? Karl and Melo's agent says it isn't legit and the front office isn't even commenting.
> The Nuggets would be retarded to trade away the starting forward for Team USA.


Short a wing? You'd still have Allen Iverson and Chauncey Billups, both good defenders and both viable candidates to defend Manu. In addition to that, you'd still have JR Smith coming off the bench. LOL, and exactly who really can defend a Kobe anyway?

Zach Randolph's weakness is masked in a strong defensive effort by his teammates and is still one of the best post players in the league, something you need.

Iverson is no superstar. A superstar would have gotten this to work with the talent you guys have. As much as he might still be a valuable trade commodity, he did not fetch very much from you guys and likely would demand less in return this time around considering his age as a factor.

Again, if the rumors are true that your looking to move Melo, then this is definately your best option. You do not get a talent upgrade necessarily but you get the keys to a few chmpionships run before you have to rebuild/retool.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Short a wing? You'd still have Allen Iverson and Chauncey Billups, both good defenders and both viable candidates to defend Manu.
> Zach Randolph's weakness is masked in a strong defensive effort by his teammates and is still one of the best post players in the league, something you need.
> Again, if the rumors are true that your looking to move Melo,.


Did you watch the Lakers, Nuggets series? they put Kmart and Kleiza on kobe over over AI and JR. JR is a terrible defender. When you come to the nuggets and your a weak defender.... it is really going to show. The nuggets need a John Salmons type to come in and guard wings. Yes we are short a wing defender. No billups isnt the solution to that problem. 
The rumors are coming from people outside the Nuggets organizations... other organizations and newspapers. just made up bs. 
At the end of the day- Melo is not the problem on this team. Other teams may want him, but it is not in the best interests of this franchise to trade him. 
the best option isn't to make a bad trade- it is to not make the trade at all. Zach Randolph- with that contract is worth a bag of chips and he is too slow to play in the nuggets offense.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

this is so disgusting. can we please get any more stupid? is every detroit fan a retard?

lets give up our 2 young studs for old guys. YAY! oh and lets add more **** contracts like chauncey and zach. YAY! oh can we please add more real stupid, selfish, pathetic ego's to the team? wait, zach is the main piece? YAY!

its basically a kmart for randolph swap (which sucks major ***). kenyon is an elite defender and is a damn solid option off the bench for us next year. not to mention he is 100% healthy finally and actually has a BETTER!? contract than zach? wow...

then u have melo for chauncey and prince. getting better, but still a HORRIBLE swap considering melo's talent, age, and i dont know... profibility (word?). melo is a GOD in denver. trading him would better net us somebody like derrick rose. not a system PG on the downside of his career with a ****ty *** contract. and prince? besides a few amazing random blocked shots, the guy is a damn bum. solid defense? ill give u that, except for the fact h sucks *** offensively. chauncey and prince is not gonna land carmelo ****ing anthony, especially since the 2 of them have pretty crappy contracts considering. the guy is only a top 3 scorer in a system that has suited him horribly his whole career. maybe if chauncey and prince were both 24 years old...

so this leaves nene for dice. salary wise this would be a no-brainer, however if nene can be healthy one of these days hes a legit 18/10 player for another 10 years. he is our only solid post player, besides melo. he is a legit C. defensively hes a beast. and if he gets injured again we can always dump him for expirings like we could have this trade deadline.

instead of nene, throw in camby and bring in sheed. and scratch out zach. then MAYBE, we have something going...

seriously, any trade suggestion involving zach should have a massive warning: DONT WASTE YOUR TIME READING THIS THREAD


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

jericho said:


> Defensively the frontcourt gets significantly worse. They trade away their best 2 interior man defenders, and get a matador in return.
> 
> However the perimeter defense gets substantially better with the additions of Prince and Billups, so there are trade-offs to consider.


lol no. billups isnt any better than AVERAGE. he is pretty damn overrated defensively. team defense makes players look good. classic case.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol no. billups isnt any better than AVERAGE. he is pretty damn overrated defensively. team defense makes players look good. classic case.


after reading the Detroit Free Press this morning it looks like Piston fans put down their crack pipes.
Nuggets rejected trade offers for Melo- that were offered by the Pistons.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

and just a few minutes later the Nuggets front office take a huge DUMP in this thread. very nice timing.


----------

